# My Traincase, since Summer '05



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm finally posting my MAC collection that has been growing rapidly since this past summer. It's an addiction and I can't stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Foundations, Loose Powders, Studio Fix, Blot Powder, Bronzer, Iridescent Powder, Concealor, Face Prep+Prime*





*Fluidlines, Mascaras, Liquid Liner, Paint, Shadestick, #7 Lashes, Duo Glue, Cream Color Base*





*Mineralize Skin Finishes*





*Blushes*





*Pigment Samples and Full Size Pigments*





*Eyeshadows*





*1st half of Eyeshadows*





*2nd half of Eyeshadows*





*Lipsticks, Lipglasses, Lustreglasses, Lipgelees, Lacquers, Lip Liners, Tint Toons*





*Lipsticks*





*Lipglasses, Lustreglasses, Lipgelees, Lacquers*





*Brush Clutch and Brushes*





*Wipes, Brush Cleanser, Nordies exclusive Brush Set (case), Brush Clutch*


----------



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow...when you look at this way it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## user2 (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok yes you have some serious addictions going on!


----------



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

Haha thanks girl! Where's your thread for your traincase?


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 4, 2006)

It's crazy how much MAC you have!! Crazy in a *wish I had it* sorta way! There are 2 items that I would love to know what colors they are...
Bottom row 3rd one on the right. It's the shimmery bronzish gold (I'm so bad at describing colors!)






 ************************************************* 
This one is the first one in the 4th row on the left (you must really like it too, it's used a lot more than the others!)





Thanks so much!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice collection...


----------



## Trax (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_It's crazy how much MAC you have!! Crazy in a *wish I had it* sorta way! There are 2 items that I would love to know what colors they are...
Bottom row 3rd one on the right. It's the shimmery bronzish gold (I'm so bad at describing colors!)






 ************************************************* 
This one is the first one in the 4th row on the left (you must really like it too, it's used a lot more than the others!)





Thanks so much!!_

 
Honour for the Blush and Retrospeck for the Eyeshadow. It's been used more that the others because it was one of my first buys and it's a great color and even a highlighter.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info!! Retrospeck was one of my first eyeshadows too, but I foolishly swapped it away a while ago. Sorry, one more question... do you wear Honour
over a pink or can you wear it alone. Thanks again!!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 5, 2006)

you have a really nice collection!


----------



## Trax (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_Thanks so much for the info!! Retrospeck was one of my first eyeshadows too, but I foolishly swapped it away a while ago. Sorry, one more question... do you wear Honour
over a pink or can you wear it alone. Thanks again!!_

 
I wear Honour either way


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 5, 2006)

wicked jealous...


----------



## andycobbdds (Mar 5, 2006)

that is absolutely unbelieveable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andycobbdds (Mar 5, 2006)

I really envy you.


----------



## andycobbdds (Mar 5, 2006)

just take a guess....how much do you think that is worth???  just a guess..


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 5, 2006)

omfg, this is way cool! it's amazing! i love your brush and e/s collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and your lippy collection...


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 5, 2006)

wow all that since summer 05! Great collection!!


----------



## Caderas (Mar 5, 2006)

that is an awesome collection!  i like the color choices in everything.  very nice--


----------



## Trax (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andycobbdds* 
_just take a guess....how much do you think that is worth???  just a guess.._

 
Haha I don't even want to know, well over a $1,000 I'm sure. Just the 15 pan palettes alone are $162.50 (15 holes * $10 pro palette e/s + $12.50 pro pan) and I have 5 filled.


----------



## user2 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trax* 
_Haha thanks girl! Where's your thread for your traincase?_

 
Seems like you found the way


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

wow....u really do have a serious addiction going on...but hey at least its not CRACK lol keep it going girl!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 6, 2006)

Trax said:
			
		

> I'm finally posting my MAC collection that has been growing rapidly since this past summer. It's an addiction and I can't stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trax (Mar 6, 2006)

lostcaligirl said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trax*
> _I'm finally posting my MAC collection that has been growing rapidly since this past summer. It's an addiction and I can't stop
> ...


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 7, 2006)

Im sorry, but if you can, can you take a pic of the tint toons you have? I wanna see which pink looks better.. I havent seen them IRL, and im planning to get one some how hopefully I find one still =\


----------



## ette (Mar 9, 2006)

what is the pinkest lacquer you have? great collection!


----------



## Trax (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_what is the pinkest lacquer you have? great collection!_

 
My pinkest lacquer is Polly Vinyl which is DC, sorry


----------



## Trax (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Im sorry, but if you can, can you take a pic of the tint toons you have? I wanna see which pink looks better.. I havent seen them IRL, and im planning to get one some how hopefully I find one still =\_

 
PM'ed ya!


----------



## ette (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trax* 
_My pinkest lacquer is Polly Vinyl which is DC, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay i just ordered that on ebay lol!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## Trax (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_yay i just ordered that on ebay lol!_

 
GOOD! You'll LOVE it!!


----------



## jill249 (Mar 11, 2006)

Lovely!  I'm so jealous...I need to get spending!


----------



## blondehott (Mar 16, 2006)

Trax whats the name of that cream colour base shade in 2nd picture?


----------

